# Sportsline: With the 10th pick, the Celtics select ...



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Marcus Williams, UConn (if he's still around)
or maybe Daniel Gibson.

http://cbs.sportsline.com/spin/story/9308621


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

As many of my fellow posters may know, I would love to see either Rudy Gay or J.J Redick in Celtic green, but I doubt that is going to happen. Seeing as we decided to start winning (at a rather inconvenient time, I may add) the 15th pick seems more like a possibility right now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

My target in the draft is Ronnie Brewer. I like the kid, can play either G position


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I am not a J.J Redick fan. Don't think he's what we need anyway. Plus he goes to Duke.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

TAllen42 said:


> As many of my fellow posters may know, I would love to see either Rudy Gay or J.J Redick in Celtic green, but I doubt that is going to happen. Seeing as we decided to start winning (at a rather inconvenient time, I may add) the 15th pick seems more like a possibility right now.


Who would have thought that Gerald Green and Al Jefferson would be there at 15? I don't think that Gay will make it, but you never know who will pop up there.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Being down in Dallas I have watched a lot of Daniel Gibson and I haven't been impressed.

He doesn't seem to have very good basketball IQ.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Gay won't drop that far. Too weak of a draft. I would take RG #1.

Next level of guys is probably LaMarcus Aldridge, Adam Morrison, Shawne Williams.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Brewer's a nice athlete, but he has a terrible handle. He couldn't play point for the Celtics.
He also doesn't shoot the 3 well - just 30%. 
http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/teams/fak/stats

I see him maturing (only a sophomore) into a RONNIE BREWER, the kid at Arkansas who is ready to come out now and be a Scottie Pippen-type 3. A multi-talented SF who could play some SG.

But the Celtics have no need for a SF/SG type, unless Pierce/Wally are moved. 
And this is not a knock against UF, but for the most part, the players seem to thrive in the system he has there (run and jump), NOT the NBA.
David Lee has shown flashes, Haslem is OK, and Jason Williams is legit, but if you look at the UF players who have gone to the NBA (some with hype, others not so much), they have not panned out:
http://www.basketballreference.com/players/bycollege.htm?sch=Univeristy+of+Florida

Hell, what happened to Brett Nelson, who was supposed to be the next Jerry West? Ted Dupay, anyone?

Horford could be the next Donnell Harvery for all we know.
Noah, however, is legit.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

doesn't Ronnie Brewer go to Florida?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That's Corey Brewer.

As for the Celtics' selection, I'm hoping we take Brandon Rush and fire Doc Rivers (who would totally kill Rush's development), but realistically, I think we'll draft Mardy Collins.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> My target in the draft is Ronnie Brewer. I like the kid, can play either G position


You were quoted to saying you have no knoledge of college basketball


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

...but when you watch ESPN or any related network, especially in March, they kinda drill crap into my head. Plus i watch some potential draftees when they play.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

If Julian Wright enters this draft we can have the most athlectic team in the NBA if we draft him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

as if u didn't expect this answer - i have no idea who that is.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

If were smart we're not drafting anyone this year and trading the pick, along with one of our young players to acquire some good (not some sucky Danny).

I DO NOT want to see Redick ever in a celtics uniform. I think he is doomed to fail in the NBA. I just don't see a 6'4'' non athletic guard being worth a high draft pick. Sounds too much like Jon Barry to me. I do like Marcus Williams (from UConn), but I don't think that he is a good fit for the celtics, becuase if we draft another guard it should be a bigger one (for example Mardy Collins, Ronnie Brewer or Brandon Roy). 

If we want a forward even though we have Al, Perk, Gomes, Raef and Scali (ugh) all under contract for next year. I would love to have Aldridge, although I'm sure he'll be gone by our pick. Other than him I don't see anyone who would fit well into the Celtics plans. Armstrong or Boone maybe becuase they are more defensive minded that Jefferson or Gomes, but that would take playing time away from the two that I believe they need to thrive. Maybe Shelden Williams as a Ben Wallace type, rebounding-shotblocking-undersized center to back up Perk.

I'm not too impressed with this draft class overall, a trade would really make sense to me (with Garnett being the dream player). After Garnett who knows, but someone to support Pierce.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> If Julian Wright enters this draft we can have the most athlectic team in the NBA if we draft him.


Or we could just draft James White in the second-round.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> That's Corey Brewer.
> 
> As for the Celtics' selection, I'm hoping we take Brandon Rush and fire Doc Rivers (who would totally kill Rush's development), but realistically, I think we'll draft Mardy Collins.


Do you really think that he would go pro after his freshman year after what happened to his brother?

I think they should draft Taurean Green so we can throw a Taurean/Orien Green(e) backcourt. Just kidding.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't see why not. He's NBA-ready. One more season would be better for him, but in the '07 draft, he wouldn't be drafted as high. The only problem with Rush, as far as I can tell, is that he makes some mental lapses but physically and ability-wise, he can compete in the NBA. He's a better prospect than his brother, by far.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Yup, Think of draft. That is what every Celtic fan should do.....Your glory days are over forever 

At best you will get into playoffs as an 8th seed .....may be in the next 10 years and then get a ... kicking............
However what a waste to have Paul pierce who is truly a great player in this celtic team :curse:

*You've been edited for baiting in this forum in the past. Do not do so ever again.*


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Or we could just draft James White in the second-round.


and he can enjoy his career on the bench


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I never stated that he had any basketball skill. James White dunk good.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> I never stated that he had any basketball skill. James White dunk good.


So how could he make the team more athletic if he does not play. He could jump to the moon but he won't help out our team


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Who is James White? Cincinnati?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Any chance Josh Boone comes out and is available there?


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Coupla things ... 

Don't think Brandon Rush is ready. Skills yes, but still quite raw. Wouldn't contribute. And most importantly... WHERE WOULD HE PLAY? With Wally and Pierce at the 2/3, Rush would see no time.

I feel Boone would be a nice 4 ... but again, with Perkins, Gomes, Jefferson, LaFrentz up front ... where does Boone fit in?

The only opening is at point guard. It's not a knock on West ... but when your offense is 2nd in the NBA in turnovers, you have to look at who runs the team. 

IMO, you're wayyyyyyy off on Redick. Did Barry do anything remotely close to what Redick has done? No.
You do realize he is the all-time leading 3-point shooter in NCAA history, right? 
He is the all-time leading scorer in either the best or second best league in NCAA history.
He has improved rather dramatically every season.
He can create his own shot, seemingly against anyone at the college level.
I'm not saying he's going to be a career All-Star ... but in a league devoid of talented shooters, he could quickly become a guy you simply don't leave open in the NBA.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

remember how Bobby Hurley set the assists record at Duke and amounted to nothing (even pre-accident)?
no doubt redick is a great shooter. but what else?

anyways, i think Brandon Roy will be a player in the league, a perfect #2 man. What's our plan? win now with Paul Pierce? i think Brandon Roy would be a decent pick here.

Although I would love to see Adam Morrison in Green, i don't think he has a place here.

it'd be nice to get a PG, but i just don't see any PGs that would be a huge improvement over West....


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

also, between Perk, Al, and Gomes, do we have room for another PF/C?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> So how could he make the team more athletic if he does not play. He could jump to the moon but he won't help out our team


Ahh..."Gerald Green's" faulty logic makes yet another return. By having White on the Celtics roster and with White more atheltic than any other player on the Celtics, the team automatically becomes more athletic. Simple term logic. In case you didn't notice, my first post regarding White was of the satrical tone. I would not want to waste a second-round pick on White.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

(Premiere, check your PM)


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

This draft is pretty week in addressing our needs outside of Aldridge, which would be a pipe dream. If we don't make the playoffs, the ping pong ball would have to be very lucky for us to be in position to take him.

I would be very content with Reddick if he fell to us. I wouldn't look to convert him to a pg nor consider him as a long term fill in at SG. I think JJ will be a serviceable 'weapon' in the league off the bench. A spark plug type player who will drain the three at a 40% or better rate. He can be a fine role player in the league. I don't ever see the guy averaging more than 10 ppg because of his skill set. I do however see him as a consistent 8 ppg scorer nailing threes. 

Personally, I'd be thrilled to draft JJ and give him Tony's minutes. As much as I love Tony's defensive ability, he doesn't have JJ's game changing shot. JJ's the type of guy who can raddle off three straight treys and bring you back into a game. A very nice 'weapon' to have on the bench.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

I still don't get it.
With Wally at the 2, and Pierce at the 3, why would the Celtics draft a guy like Redick or a guy like Brandon Roy (agreed - he's very good)?

Neither player would get any burn, unless you considered moving Pierce to the 4, or trying Roy/Redick at point guard, which I can't imagine, considering both are more 2 guards.

As for the Hurley-Redick comparison ... different positions. And Hurley was playing in the NBA (decent, not great career) before the horrible car accident ended it. Plus, Hurley was an undersized PG ... Redick is an avg. size shooting guard.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TAllen42 said:


> (Premiere, check your PM)


I do not have any new messages. Perhaps you mispelled my monicker ("Premier")?


----------

